# Charlotte Bobcats @ Dallas Mavericks (March 18th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (42-22) vs Charlotte Bobcats (12-50)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>


Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Bradley






























Hart | Caroll | Alexander | Ely


Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 105-99 Charlotte Bobcats 
1-0

Injured Reserve
*Dallas Mavericks*
Jerry Stackhouse -- Strained Right Groin
Erick Dampier -- Stress fracture in right foot
Tariq Abdul-Wahad -- Left knee tenditis
*Charlotte Bobcats* 
Gerald Wallace -- Bruised Ribs
Kareem Rush -- Sprained left MCL
Tamar Slay -- Injured left foot


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Inside the Bobcats

Perfect leaders: Coach and GM Bernie Bickerstaff may be the perfect person to lead the Bobcats through their infancy. One of his toughest decisions will come this off-season, however, when the Bobcats decide how much loot to sink into point guard Brevin Knight, who is having his best season as a pro at the bargain price of $1 million.
Briefly: They had lost 18 of their last 20 games entering Friday night's visit to San Antonio. ... Defense has been a major problem as they surrendered 112 or more in four consecutive games in the last week.

Inside the Mavericks

Slow starters: Nothing has been more certain of late than a slow start by the Mavericks. They have been outscored in the first quarter in nine of the last 10 games. The average score after 12 minutes: 25.9-22.1. Not surprisingly, they're 5-5 in that span.

Briefly: Offense has been a concern of late. They have scored under 100 points in five of their last nine games and are averaging barely 97 points in that span. ... They got a much-needed day of rest Friday with orders to stay away from the gym.

Key matchup

Dirk Nowitzki vs. Emeka Okafor: When the teams met in Charlotte, Okafor had a huge night with 24 points and 15 rebounds. While he's being pressed by Chicago's Ben Gordon and Luol Deng for rookie of the year honors, there's no doubting Okafor's ability to be an anchor for years to come for the Bobcats. Nowitzki hasn't looked himself the last two weeks because of a knee problem


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Click here to bet on this upcoming match with the points you earn by posting


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I just put 895 points on the Bobcats so they better get the spread.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Big news, Don Nelson resigned as Head Coach of the Mavericks. I doubt Mavericks will cover the spread as AJ stresses D


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bogans with 8 quick points, on 60% shooting

Bobcats down 8 already


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Charlotte is getting smashed on the boards, 16-4


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Hello in here?! 

You guys are staying with us so far, as a Mavericks fan it isn't a surprise, but as a Bobcats fan it should be.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

After leading by 2, the Bobcats let in quick points and it's now 50-61

We have 9 rebounds so far...9 :curse:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> After leading by 2, the Bobcats let in quick points and it's now 50-61
> 
> We have 9 rebounds so far...9 :curse:


We?! I know this is a difficult situation for you Theo, but you have to choose your allegiances right now.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> We?! I know this is a difficult situation for you Theo, but you have to choose your allegiances right now.


Look, a distraction over there

<marquee> :wave: (I'm running away) :nah: :kissmy: </marquee>


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

1point game right now. Pretty good.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> We?! I know this is a difficult situation for you Theo, but you have to choose your allegiances right now.



Friggin traitor.(theo) Go Mavs


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Look, a distraction over there
> 
> <marquee> :banana: (I'm running away)</marquee>


Ok...Well stay here by yourself! Don't even surf the Mavs board anymore!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't hate, theo has done a good job with this board, and as a Bobcats fan, I'm quite thankful.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Don't hate, theo has done a good job with this board, and as a Bobcats fan, I'm quite thankful.


Makes it all worthwile 

Charlotte down 5


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

after all, we're all BASKETBALL fans first, right?.............

right guys? :meditate:


----------

